# Early '70s Sears 20 inch bike



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi,
 Can anyone here tell me who made bicycles for Sears in the early '70s? I have my very first bike which is a purple 20 inch with the slick rear wheel, banana seat with sissy bar and chopper handlebars. My parents bought from Sears I think in 1971 and it has a Sears head badge, but it sure looks like a Schwinn to me. It's all original even the tires. Curious to know if it has any value apart from sentimental and worth hanging on to? Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## JimK (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello,
   A picture of it would go a long way. I do know that Sears sold some Huffy bikes badged as Sears around that time period (I had one myself). But there are a lot of people with much more knowledge than I have. If you can throw up a picture you will most likely have more information that you could imagine.
Also putting this in the Stingray and Muscle Bike section might get more results

JimK


----------



## Rambler (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello Kevin,

I suspect your bike looks something like the one in the middle of the image below? If so, I believe it was manufactured by Murray then badged as Sears.






PS: Don't tell your parents that you now know how much they spent on your bike...LOL

As for current value, condition goes a long way in determining value. You would need to post some good photos of your bike today for CABE members to take a stab at determining current value. But I would venture a guess that today it is probably worth somewhere near what its 1970's value was but possibly more or less depending on condition.


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 17, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Hello Kevin,
> 
> I suspect your bike looks something like the one in the middle of the image below? If so, I believe it was manufactured by Murray then badged as Sears.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Thanks for the info! My bike looks almost exactly like the middle bike minus the hand brake. Will post some pics when I get a chance to move it out of the garage, not a high priority, I was basically just curious.
Kevin


----------

